
Ask HN: Can Someone Recommend Lower Cost Web Design/Dev? - Gustomaximus
I&#x27;m mainly an marketing acquisition guy but occasionally clients want me to project manage some web dev (usually brochure type sites) when clients ask. Typically they are smaller businesses and want something cheap. I usually do the legwork for research, architecture planning, content etc and then hand over instructions. I&#x27;ve been using an Indian mob but find the design ad-on and general attention to detail fairly bad. Just wondering if anyone could recommend anyone working out of a lower cost country they could recommend?
======
mihaipocorschi
Hit me up at mihai [at] pocorschi.com and we can have a chat.

------
krayis
How low are you looking for?

~~~
Gustomaximus
Currently paying $12 USD/hr for ad-hoc. No fixed on that if the quality and
timesaving flow back.

